# moving from Dubai to Montreal with my cat....some questions :)



## missmini (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello all,

So happy that i have found this forum. I have a few concerns as well and i'll just put them all here in one thread.

I am getting closer and closer to move with my cat back to Montreal :clap2: and to be honest I am more stressed about his well being than any other moving concern.  It will be our first trip with a pet and his first experience of this kind and I hope he will manage well. We will be travelling with Lufthansa in about a month. He is pretty big to take him in the cabin with us (under the seat) so he will travel as checked-in baggage, in the baggage compartment of the plane.

Regarding the documentation he has up to date vaccinations (including rabies), micro-chip, passport and vaccination booklet, much more than what Canada asks. So for his arrival he's already good to go and for UAE we still need to get the export certificate. It is still not clear if he needs any documents for Germany as well (as the transit country)? We did not confirm the date of travel yet so we might change air carriers (from Lufthansa to Air Canada) or not. If we do need extra documents what will those documents be? I heard of Fit to Travel Certificate, De-worming + Flee Certificate and Health Check done within 10 days of travel. Does he really need all that or the UAE export certificate and what he has already will suffice? 

Regarding the actual travelling, how will the airline handle him especially during the transit time? Is there a security fast track for animals? Do the animals need to go through x-ray screening? Will they give him water and feed him? (it will be an 18h+ travel). Should I leave a small bag with his favourite food outside the crate? The water would be a problem since right now in Dubai it is so hot, it will stay frozen just for a few minutes. Also from where would I have to check him in - from the same passenger terminal where i check in or from the cargo terminal? Does Dubai or Abu-Dhabi Airport allow live animals on the passenger terminal? (animals here are not very common, not like in Europe or Canada)

Regarding his crate, I thought that we bought the right one from the very beginning but although it was quite expensive it is not IATA approved. Now, after I have done my homework, :ranger: I hope we'll get the right one. But just to make sure, besides having the right specifications, how would i make sure that it is IATA approved? Should it be from specific companies or is there a IATA booklet with a specific stamp?

Lastly, this is a more general and really newbie question . It is about his chip. Does anyone know what is the exact information inside? I ask because if it does have information about a physical address then it should be changed too although I'm not quite sure how that can be done, so I hope it is not the case.

Is there anything else which I should take into consideration?

Thank you very much for taking the time to read my long message and answer my questions. Good luck to all in your expat life!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

It sounds as though you should use a specialist company to handle the whole process for you. It costs more but worth the extra for peace of mind and to know that your loved one will arrive safe and sound. You have enough to worry about with your own move. One mistake in documentation could mean long delays or worse. Look at that clown Justin Bieber and his monkey. Great news for the monkey, of course, that he won't be seeing his former owner again.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

By the way, the chip contains a number, that's all. You need to know the number, of course.


----------



## missmini (Apr 15, 2013)

hi StewartC 
thank u so much for the quick reply; i'm a small step ahead 
yes companies are good in some circumstances like if the pet travels alone (send him ahead) or if some are really busy with work and of course if you can afford a good 8000-10000 dhs (that's the quotation i got from more places); just for the export certificate (one document) they could charge at least 500dhs when the document itself costs 100
i'm studying this for many months and i think we are good; we have to be!!!! many vets were kind enough to answer me and clarify most of the things; of course if i will still not be sure abt the needed documents in Germany i'll just do all, just to be on the safe side  i'm not busy with concerts like Justin and for a monkey things r more complicated; although i'm happy for the monkey she will have a better home with other monkeys


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Be very careful about the crate. It's not just about it being IATA approved, it's also about measuring the cat. The normal kind of crate you transport your pet in our car with isn't generally what you will need. I would talk with the airline about what they stipulate. They should also be able to give you the information on transiting requirements. Also, at the point of entry, you will need to see if you require a vet to examine your pet to clear it to come into the country (not sure if there is any quarantine requirement in Canada). 

You might find this link useful http://www.dkc.ae/what-we-do/global-relocations-travel-boxes.php

There's a download on how to measure your pet and there's an awful lot of other information on their website that might help.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

He couldnt travel under the seat anyhow. They do not allow that in the uae. They are allowed to go out as checked luggage. I think lufthansa was one that allowed that. From my information, one of the very well respected companies is KLM for fligths for pets. If you can avoid going through europe, it really is best! Flying into europe even as a check stop causes some issues with extra paperwork (my vet said this and I immediatly crossed any flights off my list that would land us there). 

As far as my research (and hope is good as I dont have much longer before I do this), you just need to go to cargo village to get the exit paperwork within seven day of the flight. Should be a quick in and out as long as their rabies shot is over 30 days. 

Basic crates are iata approved. What do you mean that the one you have isnt approved? Who told you that and what were they trying to sell you??? Pet Cargo Travel - Pet airline Cargo Crates - PetTravel.com

Also, I am assuming you have had a look at http://www.inspection.gc.ca/animals...als/pets/cats/eng/1331904105485/1331904720313

Canada looks very friendly towards imports of cats. 

Hope this was helpful  Good luck with your travel back home! And good on your for taking your pet back with you!!!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh dear.

You can't just change airlines at the last minute (which you seemed to imply).

You must have permission from the airline to take the pet with you as checked in cargo. You can't just turn up at the airport. You get this permission when you book your ticket, basically you get the airline to guarantee the space at the same time you buy the ticket.

KLM is probably the best transporter of pets and they will take care of the pet during the layover in Amsterdam. No need for permits just for the Netherlands.

It's good that you have the Canadian end sorted out. For the UAE end, whilst possible to do it on your own, if you're stressed by it, I strongly suggest you do this:

Google 'Alison doghouse Dubai'. She's an expat in the UAE who specialises in arranging pet export licences. Very experienced. Very reasonable. She will also supply the appropriate sized carrier for your cat. She charged one of my friends around 700AED for the export licences, which included the licence fees, required vet paperwork and an appropriate sized cat carrier. She will also be able to answer all your queries about what to do with the pet at the airport.


----------



## missmini (Apr 15, 2013)

hiii everyone!!! 

it's nice to read your messages and suggestions thank u!!
i have new info as well which i hope will help someone someday
BedouGirl, yes the link u sent is from one of the best pet relocation companies around and their tips are very useful; you are very right, it's not only about IATA approved it's also about not being too big (so that the pet won't fly inside and injure himself) and not being too small (so that they have space to turn around); the airline could refuse to board the pet if they see he's too distressed and doesn't have enogh space, etc
Jynxgirl, by not being IATA approved i mean it does not have the required IATA specifications although when we did buy the crate it did say fit for travel - plane, car etc; when u buy a crate it should clearly say meets IATA requirements or u just get it from a company, vet clinic which deals with pet relocation so for sure they know what they are talking about

from what i see you are about to move to dubai soon and i wish u the best of luck; unfortunately u will notice here soon enough that many customer clerics (in a pet store or any kind of store) don't really know much abt what they r selling (from my own experience of 5 years); yesterday we shopped for the pet crate and sadly we knew more abt their products than them; we still had some doubts so at the end i prefer to go to our own vet and even if we'll pay more i know for sure we will have it right

as for airlines, yes KLM is the best dealing with pets, they have a super fancy pet hotel in Amsterdam LOL but i already had my booking with Lufthansa - i just need to change the date and book the pet too; and yes at the moment when they confirm the new date or booking they will have to confirm that i'm travelling with pet also; Lufthansa r good too and as for flying through Europe u shouldn't worry too much; both my vet and German consulate here confirmed to me that as long as you are transitting and the pet won't leave the airport you don't need any extra papers; everything u already have to enter UAE or exit and enter other country is enough; for me, the only papers i need r the export certificate which the vet from cargo village told me it's valid 30 days (for import certificate it's different) and health certificate given by his own vet 5 days prior to departure

lastly, with Lufthansa the pet CAN travel in the plane with me under the seat beacuse i'm leaving UAE and entering Canada which is not strict regarding pets (no quarantine, etc); but for someone who would ENTER UAE then NO because all pets need to arrive at the cargo village where they will be first checked and then given to the owner; still even if he can, it won't be possible because he's a little big and the crate won't fit under the seat; so i still need to make sure if a pet as extra luggage will be checked in from the passenger terminal or cargo terminal; TallyHo thank u, i'll google Allison and i hope she can clarify for me

i wish u all the best of luck!! i'll keep u updated!!


----------

